# breeding black and white tegu



## bendaferrari

a freind of mine has a pair of tegu's and would like to breed them any one got any idea of how to go about it as we have heard so many different ways of it being done any help please


----------



## Ssthisto

Have they been properly hibernated every year since they hatched?

Some of the breeders who have posted information about breeding online (and the books I've read) seem to indicate that it is very difficult if not impossible to breed a tegu that has not been hibernated every winter.

In addition... though it is lovely to see baby tegus and I would dearly love to breed babies of my own... it is disheartening in the winter/spring months to see how MANY tegus come up for rehoming when their owners realise just how big they really get. We got both of ours as subadults - 12 to 18 months old - from folk who weren't able to keep them any more and didn't have room to keep a lizard that exceeds three feet at adulthood and needs a cage the size of a single bed.


----------



## Magik

Ssthisto said:


> from folk who weren't able to keep them any more and didn't have room to keep a lizard that exceeds three feet at adulthood and needs a cage the size of a single bed.


If not bigger!!


----------



## Viper

Google mate, not sure if many tegu breeders are on here !!


----------



## Jon_G

I have bred these a few times,

They don't need a complete hibernation to breed just a cooling period. 

Here on bali the day time temp is very high during the dry season but the night time low is at its coolest. This is the time of eyar they only eat a little and stay in their burrows allot.

Few pictures from last years breeding.


Mating





















Nest building











Gravid female













eggs 










hatchlings











more hatchlings !!


----------



## pfsb

i would recommend a full brumation which kind of a half hibernation. just seperate the sexes and cool their vivariums. try not to spray them as much as usual and also reduce the amount of light each day. this will simulate winter. do this gradually for about a month b4 winter... bring the temp down a few degrees each day and then leave them at a steady cool temp for about 6 weeks then bring them back up again slowly. im unsure of actualy temps but im sure someone who breeds them may be able to help. the increasing warmth should stimulate sperm and egg production and then the animals can be introduced and the courtship should happen within a few hours or so. watch fo aggression though, tegus are known for their rough love.


----------



## Jon_G

Some very interesting information there pfsb,

Have a read through Bert Langerwerfs web site also some useful information there.

www.agamainternational.com/

Mating can get rough with them on occasion so take care and observe the introduction carefully, 

Usually after successful mating eggs are laid around 30-60 days later, with variable incubation temperature the length is around 75-90 days, with a stable temperature a little shorter.

The females will buld a nest, its best to remove the male at this stage as they do like freeshly laid eggs !! also the females find them tasty.

The males can get very aggressive during mating season towards keepers also.


----------

